# Umfrage: Wie schätzt ihr aktuell Origin ein?



## mr.4EvEr (14. November 2012)

*Umfrage: Wie schätzt ihr aktuell Origin ein?*

Mich würde es interessieren, wie schlim ihr Origin immer noch einschätzt  und was eure Meinung dazu ist, sowie ob die DRM schon installiert ist  oder nicht.
 Die Meinungen über die DRM gehen ja zurzeit stark auseinander. Zur  Umfrage: Mit sicher ist sowohl der vertrauliche Umgang mit den Daten,  als auch die Sicherheitsvorkehrungen gegen Hacker gemeint.
Wie immer: Keine Beleidigungen!


----------



## Skipper81Ger (14. November 2012)

Die Oberfläche von origin gefällt mir optisch gut, wobei ich mich bei steam dennoch mehr Zuhause fühle. Über die Sicherheit kann ich nicht viel sagen ausser das ich da bisher immer Glück hatte. Blöd finde ich tasmanische nur immer so viele dienste auf einmal am laufen haben muss. Zb battlelog + origin usw. Zudem gefällt mir das spiele-angebot nicht wirklich. Wenn man da wieder den Vergleich ziehen will, ist steam besser dran. Mit spielen UND Preisen.


----------



## Festplatte (14. November 2012)

[x] Ich bereue es, Origin installiert zu haben! Hat mir grundlos alle meine Keys gesperrt, jetzt kann ich kein Sims, kein NFS HP und kein BF3 mehr spielen und der Support will mir nicht helfen! So ein Dreck, dieses Origin!  Mit Steam und Uplay komme ich dagegen sehr gut klar!


----------



## Volcom (14. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie schätzt ihr aktuell Origin ein?*

An und für sich finde ich Origin nicht besser/schlechter als Steam. Der Shop ist auch nicht ganz so gut wie der von Steam, aber was soll es. An und für sich hab ich wie die meisten anderen wohl grundlegend Origin installiert zwecks Bf3.. . Im nachhinein kam dann noch Bad Company 2 dazu. Mittlerweile hab ich mir sogar das C&C Komplettpaket geholt und Shift und ich bin zufrieden. Mich stört dieser Programmzwang nicht so ganz - hatte auch selten Offline das Problem Spiele nicht spielen zu können und wenn dann finde ich mich eben ersteinmal damit ab. Steam hat mir da früher (zum start von steam) mehr probleme bereitet.


----------



## LiKe-A-Ph03NiX (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie schätzt ihr aktuell Origin ein?*

Habe Origin aufgrund mehrerer Spiele installiert und mir persönlich gefällt es echt gut, da es sehr schlicht ist. Bis es allerdings auf Steam-Niveau angekommen sein wird, wird es noch dauern, denn momentan vermisse ich noch einiges, was ich von Steam gewöhnt bin. 
Das Spieleangebot ist allerdings relativ klein, da nur EA-Spiele kaufbar sind und zudem gibts kaum vernünftige Sales und somit unverschämt hohe Preise. Und wenn es dann mal Sales gibt, macht das Shopsystem aufgrund umständlichem Altersnachweis (der bei Steam wegfällt) und weniger Bezahlmöglichkeiten Probleme.


----------



## tiga05 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie schätzt ihr aktuell Origin ein?*

Haha.
Wo ist die Auswahlmöglichkeit: Ist momentan der beste Online-Store für Computerspiele? 

Ich habs nur wegen Battlefield drauf.


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie schätzt ihr aktuell Origin ein?*

Exklusiv auf Origin gibts aktuell genau null komm nix was mich interessiert. EAs Verdummungssoftware (ME3) und Kriegsgeballer (BF3) können mir gestohlen bleiben.
Somit ist Origin für mich so attraktiv wie ein Geschwür am Anus.


----------



## Schokomonster (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie schätzt ihr aktuell Origin ein?*

_Ich habe die DRM nur wegen eines Spiels installiert
Bf3 und das war auch mein letztes Spiel mit DRM. Bin jetzt sein 11 Monaten komplett DRM frei (weder Origin, Steam und wie sie alle noch heissen mögen).
_


----------



## Adi1 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie schätzt ihr aktuell Origin ein?*

Darauf verzichte ich gerne.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie schätzt ihr aktuell Origin ein?*

[x]_Ich habe die DRM wegen mehrerer Spiele installiert
_Und dazu noch:
_[X]andere_
Naja, wirklich sicher ist der DRM nun auch wider nicht, aber im Grunde ist er da nicht herausragend in irgeneine Richtung!


----------



## Leandros (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie schätzt ihr aktuell Origin ein?*

Interessiert mich nicht und kommt mir nicht ins Haus!


----------



## Pixy (17. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie schätzt ihr aktuell Origin ein?*

[X]_Kommt mir definitiv nicht ins Haus_ 
[X]_Origin interessiert mich nicht

_Bisher musste ich Orgin nicht nutzen und werde es auch in Zukunft nicht, nichtmal für ein Spiel (Battlefield 3).
Da ich nach wie vor kein vertrauen darin habe und in EA auch nicht.

Mir persönlich reicht Steam völlig.
Zumal ich keine Luste habe für jedes Spiel, bzw. von jedem Publisher, den jeweiligen eigenen Mist installieren zu müssen.

Bei EA ist es Orgin, bei Ubisoft ist es der Ubi Luncher bzw. Uplay usw.
Steam reicht mir völlig, wenn das Spiel über Steam nicht zu bekommen ist, oder ich es nicht ohne Orgin und Co. spielen kann, dann hat der Publisher eben Pech, ich sehe nicht ein zu allem ja sagen zu müssen und erst recht nicht, wenn dies alles so "Gläsern" wirkt/ist.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie schätzt ihr aktuell Origin ein?*

Ich versteh jetzt nicht warum in der Umfrage 10 Millionen mal DRM steht anstatt "Origin"... Umfrage Ersteller hat wohl seine eigene Meinung damit schon mitgeteilt.

Hatte bis jetzt keine Probleme mit Origin die der (chat) Support nicht sofort lösen konnte.
Daher +1 für EA's Support.
(von Valve/Steam bekomme ich immer nur blöde FAQ kopierte Ausreden warum XYZ nicht geht oder warum man das nicht machen kann... oder ich muss 10 mal hin und her schreiben bis mal was passiert.)

Habe BF3 und Mass Effect 3 auf Origin, habe auch ein paar andere Keys eingegeben die ich von Steam(!) gekauft hatte.

Im Gegensatz zu Steam kann man bei Origin nämlich alle EA Keys ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt registrieren,
egal woher der Key kommt (in eBay ist es oft schon am Releasetag 10€ billiger nen Key zu bekommen als in Origin selber!)

Hätte zwar auch lieber alles in EINER Software, aber andererseits, warum soll ich Valve Software benutzen wenn ich auch direkt zu EA kann?
Half-Life würde doch auch keiner in Origin kaufen, also warum würde ich Battlefield in Steam haben wollen?


----------



## Superwip (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie schätzt ihr aktuell Origin ein?*

Eine Plage aber auch nicht sehr viel schlimmer als STEAM.


----------



## KillerCroc (19. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie schätzt ihr aktuell Origin ein?*

Ich habe die DRM wegen mehrerer Spiele installiert


----------



## bofferbrauer (19. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie schätzt ihr aktuell Origin ein?*

Origin (genau wie Steam oder den Ubilauncher btw) kommen mir nicht ins Haus respektive auf die Festplatte. Sollte ein Spiel eine dieser Plattformen voraussetzen, wird es halt nichts mit dem Kauf. Ihr pech, ich habe in gut 20 Jahren genug Alternativen zum digitalen Zeitvertreib gesammelt


----------



## Primer (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie schätzt ihr aktuell Origin ein?*

Ich bin durch deine Werbung aus dem Steam Thread hier gelandet....*push*.... hat also geklappt^^
Aber erst mal zur Kritik, denn auch ich finde die Antworten sehr reißerisch formuliert. Das fängt bei "DRM" statt Origin an und hört bei Antworten wie "Ist immer noch so gefährlich wie zum DRM Start" auf. Letzteres ist immerhin keine Tatsache, sondern ein Hirngespinst, was sich wie ein Lauffeuer durch das Netz verbreitete, ohne Hand und Fuß zu haben.

Ich für meinen Teil habe keine Probleme mit der Software, allerdings habe ich bisher nur BF3 genutzt, die anderen beiden Spiele (BC2 und Northern Strike) waren aufgrund des vorherigen Accounts drinnen. Unterm Strich kann ich nix negatives, aber auch nichts positives über Origin berichten. Es geht mit BF3 an und danach wieder aus, andere (wenige) Funktionen benutze ich nicht, allerdings auch nicht bei Steam, wo meine Sammlung schon deutlich größer ist. Der sicher geringere Funktionsumfang von Origin fällt bei mir also nicht ins Gewicht. Es funktioniert aus meiner Sicht also problemlos, genauso wie BF3+WebPug-in. Entsprechend werde ich auch zukünftig weiter Spiele da registrieren, sofern es nicht anders geht und EA mal wieder was nennenswertes im Programm hat. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist das sogar bald wieder der Fall. Es kommt ja ein neues Crysis und SimCity, außerdem werde ich auch Mirrors Edge 2 sicher nicht auslassen.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie schätzt ihr aktuell Origin ein?*

[x] Ich habe die DRM wegen mehrerer Spiele installiert

BF 3, C&C, Mirror's Edge 2 und SimCity


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie schätzt ihr aktuell Origin ein?*

Nun ist es passiert ich mußte origin (me3) und U-play (farcry 3) installieren.
origin will nicht auf ein Standard Benutzerkonto, es muss auf ein admin Konto drauf. Zudem muss man den installer den richtigen Pfad korrigieren.
Drin steht beim install *c/programme(x86)/origin* was falsch ist es muss *c/programme(x86)/electronics arts/origin* heißen ansonsten installiert sich nichts.
Außer 0rigin Selbst. Echt Schlampig.
Dann telefoniert wie von mir Schon immer behauptet origin zu Amazon Server* ANDAUERND*. Der Vorteil von origin ist aber das man die DLC zu einen Spiel beim Spiel sieht in der Bibliothek.
Nun zu U-Play was fürn scheiß. Der winzigste wirkliche Vorteil ist ingame erfolge können für Spielinhalte Freischaltungen genutzt werden. Das motiviert.
Nachteil man muss andauernd Verbindung stabil verbunden sein. Das merkt man deutlich wen man Dauer online Pflicht Spiel nutzt wie anno 2070 oder ac2
beide hab ich nicht Echt schade drum

Ich nutze Farcry 3 und muss sagen das die Installation umständlich ist unnötig muss man seperat einen Downloader beziehen und nach der Installation kann man erst das Spiel aktivieren.zudem kommt der Sinnlose Kinderschutz der nichts bringt bei origin ebenfalls.
So das man nur zwischen 23-6 Uhr Morgens erwachsenen Inhalt kaufen kann.
Allerdings läuft uplay nur so lang wie man spielt. Kurz nach dem Spiel uplay beenden und u play telefoniert nicht mehr.
Seit dem Steam update für Big picture und dem Installation Verschiebungen kontrolliert steam alle HDD somit ist steam genauso gründlich wie origin geworden.
nur telefoniert Steam nicht die ganze zeit.
Fazit 
nun habe ich wie befürchtet insgesamt 5 DRM online shops software aufn rechner. Würde alles wie vorgesehen im autostart laufen wird selbst 8GB ram irgendwann zu knapp was solln das
Steam
origin 
u-play
GFWL
battle net
desura (gamespy)
Impulse (nutze ich nicht)
capsul (nutze ich nicht)
Wieso nicht* eine Plattform *Steam ist bisher die größte davon. So viele Plattformen nerven nur.
Zumindest verschwinden damit die unsägliche Install limits


----------



## Veriquitas (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie schätzt ihr aktuell Origin ein?*

Das trifft auf das Battlenet nicht zu das läuft nemlich nur wenn du Spiele von Blizzard spielst und läuft sonst nicht im Hintergrund.


----------



## Primer (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie schätzt ihr aktuell Origin ein?*



Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Dann telefoniert wie von mir Schon immer behauptet origin zu Amazon Server* ANDAUERND*.



Was wohl daran liegt, das EA auch über Amazons Webspace agiert. EA mietet also bei denen entsprechend an.

Mit dem mitlerweile überhand nehmenden Plattformen hast du aber vollkommen recht.


----------



## DarthLAX (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie schätzt ihr aktuell Origin ein?*

ich komm - leider - wegen BF3 (wobei man da noch diesen dummen web-browser-launcher dabei hat) und ME3 (wobei letzteres mich aufregt wenn ich es sehe, weil ich mich so über das ende geärgert habe)

aber in zukunft kommen - leider  - viel zu viele spiele damit (z.B. schon mal für mich interessant: Dragon Age: Inquisition) weshalb eine vermeidung nicht mehr möglich ist!

mfg LAX


----------



## Shona (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie schätzt ihr aktuell Origin ein?*



Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> es muss auf ein admin Konto drauf.


Ach muss das Steam nicht?  und ich dachte das wenn da kommt das er das und das Spiel nicht starten kann und die Lösung ist Steam als Admin ausführen das man mich nur Ärgern will  - Mittlerweile startet es schon automatisch als Admin weil ich zu faul bis das immer manuell zu machen 



Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Zudem muss man den installer den richtigen Pfad korrigieren.
> Drin steht beim install *c/programme(x86)/origin* was falsch ist es muss *c/programme(x86)/electronics arts/origin* heißen ansonsten installiert sich nichts.
> Außer 0rigin Selbst. Echt Schlampig.


 Kapier ich nicht??
Meinst du damit den Ort an dem die Spiele installiert werden sollen?
Sollte dem so sein das es auf "*c/programme(x86)/electronics arts/origin"* beschränkt wäre, wieso sind bei mir die Spiele unter "G:\Origin Games\" 



Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Dann telefoniert wie von mir Schon immer behauptet origin zu Amazon Server* ANDAUERND*.


Wie  primerp12 schon erwähnt hat, liegt daran das EA und sogar Valve Amazon Server gemietet haben, da diese die größte Server Farm haben 
Minecraft läuft auch darüber also der Login Prozess xD



Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Nachteil man muss andauernd Verbindung stabil verbunden sein. Das merkt man deutlich wen man Dauer online Pflicht Spiel nutzt wie anno 2070 oder ac2
> beide hab ich nicht Echt schade drum


Dieser DRM wurde doch Anfang/Mitte des Jahres komplett entfernt, oder doch nicht? 
Ich kann zumindest das Inet rausziehen und trotzdem spielen.  Das einzige was nicht mehr funktioniert ist die Synchronisation was aber logisch ist, den wie sollen Spielstände synchronisiert werden ohne Inet.

Habe grade erst wieder ACII, ACII Brotherhood und ACII Revelations gespielt. Nach ca. 4-5 Stunden kommt dann mal ingame eine Meldung das es probleme mit dem Inet gibt, aber ich spiele fröhlich weiter und hinterher geht wie gesagt nur die Synch nicht.



Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> So das man nur zwischen 23-6 Uhr Morgens erwachsenen Inhalt kaufen kann.


Wende dich an unseren Jugendschutz und nein Valve muss sich nicht daran halten da diese keine Sitze in DE haben  (Das ist der einzige Unterschied zu EA/Ubisoft)



Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Seit dem Steam update für Big picture und dem Installation Verschiebungen kontrolliert steam alle HDD somit ist steam genauso gründlich wie origin geworden.


War schon immer so, nur war es versteckt und nicht wie beim dem kleinen Windows-Funktions Problem das Origin am Anfang hatte. Da man aber nun HDD's hinzufügen kann, sieht man das jetzt wohl, mit diesen komischen Tools die kein Mensch braucht, aber weil man sich dann drüber aufregen kann nutzen es einige 



Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> nur telefoniert Steam nicht die ganze zeit.


Der war gut 



Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Wieso nicht* eine Plattform *Steam ist bisher die größte davon. So viele Plattformen nerven nur.
> Zumindest verschwinden damit die unsägliche Install limits


Was hätten die anderen davon wenn es nur Steam geben würde?


----------



## Brez$$z (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie schätzt ihr aktuell Origin ein?*

Nur wegen BF3


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie schätzt ihr aktuell Origin ein?*

Steam only, alles andere wird bisher erfolgreich ignoriert


----------



## turbosnake (19. Dezember 2012)

Origin werde ich hoffentlich nicht nutzen müssen. DA: O braucht doch hoffentlich keinen, oder ?
Ansonsten habe ich: Battle.net, Steam, gog.com, Biowares Netzwerk und Windows bzw XBox Live

Gründe dafür:
EA hat Atm nichts interessantes für mich
Man darf an 18 Spiele. Nur nachts kaufen 
Ich will nicht noch mehr Clients haben


----------



## Primer (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie schätzt ihr aktuell Origin ein?*



Shona schrieb:


> Dieser DRM wurde doch Anfang/Mitte des Jahres komplett entfernt, oder doch nicht?
> Ich  kann zumindest das Inet rausziehen und trotzdem spielen.  Das  einzige was nicht mehr funktioniert ist die Synchronisation was aber  logisch ist, den wie sollen Spielstände synchronisiert werden ohne Inet.
> 
> Habe  grade erst wieder ACII, ACII Brotherhood und ACII Revelations gespielt.  Nach ca. 4-5 Stunden kommt dann mal ingame eine Meldung das es probleme  mit dem Inet gibt, aber ich spiele fröhlich weiter und hinterher geht  wie gesagt nur die Synch nicht.


 
Kann man Anno 2070 den mittlerweile offline spielen?



turbosnake schrieb:


> Origin werde ich hoffentlich nicht nutzen müssen. DA: O braucht doch hoffentlich keinen, oder ?
> Ansonsten habe ich: Battle.net, Steam, gog.com, Biowares Netzwerk und Windows bzw XBox Live
> 
> Gründe dafür:
> ...


 
DA:O gibts ja schon, also nein. DA3 wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit jedoch Origin voraussetzen.


----------



## Shona (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie schätzt ihr aktuell Origin ein?*

Konnte ich schon seit Release, den immer wenn ich es gestartet habe, bekam ich die Meldung das die Server offline sind (was ja normal bei Ubi ist^^) aber gestartet hat es und spielen konnte ich auch.
Das einzige war nur das ich nen Brechreiz bekommen habe bei dem Müll und nachdem ich die Kampagne wegen einem verkackten Bug - man darf in der letzten Mission die Zeit nicht vorspulen sonst hängt sich der Endboss auf und stirbt nicht - habe ich das Spiel nicht mehr gestartet und ich glaube letzens auch deinstalliert


----------



## turbosnake (19. Dezember 2012)

Bei Anno fehlt dir die Arche, da die wichtig sein soll ist das schlecht und das Spiel wird erstmal nicht gekauft.


----------



## Primer (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie schätzt ihr aktuell Origin ein?*

Sehr interessant, also konntest du wegen einem Bug spielen, nur um dann wegen einem Bug nicht mehr zu spielen.

Ich hätte nur gern gewusst ob Anno 2070 gepatcht wurde, sodass man nicht ständig online sein muss(fehlende Arche, etc.). Ubi hatte den Kopierschutz ja kürzlich erst von penetrant auf normal gestellt.

EDIT: Was wohl aber nicht auf Anno zutrifft. Also bleibt da alles beim alten? Den Always On Kopierschutz mache ich nämhlich nicht mit.


----------



## Shona (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie schätzt ihr aktuell Origin ein?*



primerp12 schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, also konntest du wegen einem Bug spielen, nur um dann wegen einem Bug nicht mehr zu spielen.


Naja war kein Bug ich wurde gefragt ob ich Offline gehen will da die Server nicht erreichbar sind. 

Laut dem hier Ubisoft Scrapping Always-On DRM For PC Games | Rock, Paper, Shotgun und hier Ubisoft verabschiedet sich von Always-on-DRM - WinFuture.de ist der Always-On Kopierschutz für PC Gamer weg


----------



## Primer (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie schätzt ihr aktuell Origin ein?*

Ich hatte ja damals die User News dazu verfasst, konnte aber genau in dem Punkt keine Anhaltspunkte finden. Der Alway On Schutz ist Geschichte, aber wurden die älteren Spiele daran angepasst?


----------



## Shona (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie schätzt ihr aktuell Origin ein?*

teste es doch ich habe null ahnung und wie gesagt ist bei mir die letzten Tage immer wieder die verbundung kurz weg gewesen bei den älteren AC spielen aber ich konnte weiter spielen, das war vorher nicht der fall soviel ich noch weiss


----------



## Primer (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie schätzt ihr aktuell Origin ein?*

Ich habs deswegen ja nicht gekauft^^


----------



## Shona (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie schätzt ihr aktuell Origin ein?*



primerp12 schrieb:


> Ich habs deswegen ja nicht gekauft^^


 Achso OK also ich hab es nun mal mit ACII gestest und ich kann es Offline starten bei Anno 2070 müsste es jemand testen der es installiert hat 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Primer (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie schätzt ihr aktuell Origin ein?*

Ich glaub das reicht mir schon, da ACII im Grunde den selben Kopierschutz hatte. Dann kann ich mir Anno 2070 in der sicher folgenden Komplett Edition bedenkenlos holen.

Danke.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie schätzt ihr aktuell Origin ein?*

Vielen Dank, an alle die bislang mitgemacht haben, für den Endspurt Pushe ich die Umfrage noch mal hoch, kann ja sein, dass sie bislang jemand übersehen hat


----------

